

The Hounding Of A Heretic - fedups
http://dish.andrewsullivan.com/2014/04/03/the-hounding-of-a-heretic-ctd/

======
Mikeb85
It sets an extremely bad precedent that he was hounded so vehemently for a
personal opinion he never brought to the workplace, and which is fairly
mainstream, whether or not you agree with it.

------
mmastrac
Seriously: this has been discussed to death, folks. It's time to move on.
Flagged.

~~~
danielweber
Yes. I agree with Sullivan but this will do us no good.

